# Hello.



## KrisBKreeme (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey there!

My name is Kris, I currently live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago. I was born in Poland and came here when I was 8 years old. I started snowboarding when I was 10, gave it up for a long time (not sure why), and just got into it this winter again after I bought myself a new board.

Currently I ride a Alibi Sicter Rocker 158cm with Burton Freestyles and Ride Boa boots.

Besides that, I'm a full time college student and I play guitar \m/


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Krispy Kreme :yahoo:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

no way krispy kreme on sf. holy crap man. u went hard on that beat.


----------

